# Actual weight of Ritchey WCS 4Axis



## Gatekeeper (Sep 30, 2005)

Does anyone know the actual weight of this stem in 110mm? I mean the alu version, not the carbon one. Claimed is 125g for 110/31.8.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

check here:

http://www.weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=stems

or go to their forum and ask-


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 16, 2004)

Gatekeeper said:


> Does anyone know the actual weight of this stem in 110mm? I mean the alu version, not the carbon one. Claimed is 125g for 110/31.8.


It's right around 125g - at least mine was.. 126/127 or so IIRC.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

My 110mm 4-Axis tuned with titanium bolts weighed in at 115 grams.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

my stock Ritchey bolts are rusting. Where is a good place to get Ti bolts?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I purchased mine from HERE!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> My 110mm 4-Axis tuned with titanium bolts weighed in at 115 grams.


WARNING: take what Juanmoretime says with a grain of salt. I was working registration at a race last year, and when he signed up it came out that that particular race--a citizen's race--was going to be his third ever. And if it weren't for some generous, more experienced racers helping him to get his Denali bike squared away to be safe enough to race that day....well....let's just say it would have been ugly. From quick releases installed the wrong way to wheels so out of true that he had to have the QR's on both brakes open so the wheels would turn! Oil made his rusty chain serviceable!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks JMT.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Forrest Root said:


> WARNING: take what Juanmoretime says with a grain of salt. I was working registration at a race last year, and when he signed up it came out that that particular race--a citizen's race--was going to be his third ever. And if it weren't for some generous, more experienced racers helping him to get his Denali bike squared away to be safe enough to race that day....well....let's just say it would have been ugly. From quick releases installed the wrong way to wheels so out of true that he had to have the QR's on both brakes open so the wheels would turn! Oil made his rusty chain serviceable!


I do remember when we kissed but I don't think I ever said thank you! BTW I did love the pink training wheels on your bike.


----------

